

inPulse (YC W11) smartwatch hackathon on Apr 17 in Mountain View - erohead
http://blog.getinpulse.com/inpulse-hackathon-april-17-hacker-dojo-in-mou

======
erohead
PG will be dropping by near the end to check out your best hacks! We'll be
providing watches to hack on, inPulse engineers to answer your questions and
burgers.

Please RSVP at <http://hackinPulse.eventbrite.com>

------
tsmith
This is so cool. You guys are really on a roll since moving to the valley!

